# Options for a 30G



## dml35 (Sep 12, 2009)

I just got a 30 gallon tank and was wondering what options i have for cichlids in my tank. i like the look of the giraffe cichlids and the convict cichlids, and would i would like a pleco, any suggestions.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Giraffe cichlids get too large for a 30g and are too aggressive IMO. You could keep a pair of Convicts in there with a Pleco (don't get one that gets over 5-6" and no Common Plecs). Convicts will breed like rabbits and stores probably won't buy the fry, so be prepared. You could keep just 1 with another type of Cichlid probably, but I'm not sure what goes well with them.


----------



## RLHam3 (Sep 17, 2008)

sorry but the giraffe cichlids are a no. they need AT LEAST a 55gal. I think the convicts are a great idea though. if you want to try breeding they are the right species to get. you probably know this already, but they get busy. 

other good choices that might be a little harder to breed are:

fire mouths
mbuna cichlids(they need hard basic water)
kribs
rams
any dwarfs cichlids


----------

